

12-Year-Old Girl Has Higher IQ Than Hawking, Einstein - cdvonstinkpot
http://washington.cbslocal.com/2015/08/06/12-year-old-girl-has-higher-iq-than-hawking-einstein/

======
babygoat
When did Einstein take an IQ test?

